# Recommendations on a spreader?



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Anyone have a recommendation on a pull behind spreader? Inexpensive would be best since I'll probably only use it 3-4 times a year to do weed & feed, etc. 

I have one of those small hand-cranked jobs from when I had to re-seed part of the yard after some septic work, but I can't imagine doing an acre with it. :dazed: 

Also, is drop or broadcast better?

Thanks!
Angel


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I like the drop type and used the Scotts drop type spreader up until last year. I like the drop type because I can see where is have spread and use the appropriate amount of overlap for the next row. I still use it on really steep slopes and hard to get places but otherwise use my 3 pt. pto spreader. Lowes or Home Depot would be your best bet.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I have this unit and it has served me well. It's a Brinly Hardy.

<img src=http://www.brinly.com/images/spreader/SpreaderTow35a.jpg?SSImageQuality=Full>


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I use exactly what Argee has pictured but its made by Agri-Fab
but I'm sure it's the same unit. Not sure who actually makes for the other guy, but its the same thing from what I see. I use the 175 lb unit and it makes short work of 2 acres or more. Just make sure you wash it right after each use, especially using fertilizer. It will rust out any metal components very quickly..

I also like what Chief uses on his machine (3 pt 500 lb monster)
you can fill it up and do many, many acres. However I think he has way too much land for that 3 pt spreader these days ! :furious: 

Ducati


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

Thanks Guys!

Looks like it's time to hit the "Big Box" stores and root around for a Scratch & Dent deal.

I can see where it'd be pretty easy to see the lines from a drop spreader to get full coverage. How easy/hard is it with the broadcast spreader?


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

My feeling why I use a spreader, its less likely to over fertilize that area. It spreads the mix more evenly, and offers great coverage in one pass, and gives you the ability to overlap without
destroying an area. 
I guess the same results are possible with drop spreaders when used carefully, just not with me unfortunately 

You will be using pelletized material for the most part with the spreader. You will get the feel of its throwing range, as well as see it (pellets)....

Ducati


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Angel

Each has their advantages/disadvantages. The broadcast spreaders are more forgiving. Drop spreaders can create stripes of missed areas if you're not careful.

Here's a page on spreaders that came with my craftsman GT...
<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&attachmentid=5464>


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Cat…

If you have an acre of less, I think you should really consider a push spreader.
The tow behinds are great for a large uniform shape, but there always seems
like there are some spots where you need to back into. Odd shapes create
spots where you keep turning the spreader off to prevent over application.

I have 3 different broadcast spreaders and maintain 2-1/2 acres of lawn.
I started with this Earthway tow behind.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/pG46950h.jpg">
I also used this Earthway push type to get at the odd spots.
<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/p45550h.jpg">
I wasn’t happy because trying to do the whole lawn with either was no fun.
2-1/2 acres was too much work to push, and a pain if I just pulled. I finally
converted an Earthway ATV electric broadcast spreader to GT5000. For me
that seems to be the best of all worlds. 
Electric Spreader Thread 

As you said, this is not an every week event, maybe 3 or 4 times a year and 
a decent size push type will do1 acre pretty well.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Angel,

I use the 100lb steel drop spreader from Craftsman. It works well and once adjusted for the "size" of the material your spreading, it spreads smooth and even. If I did it again, I would go with the poly. As Duc said, be sure to wash well after every use.

I do have a Scotts pusher for the "Weird" places that are difficult to do well with the puller.


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

Saw on Ebay an agri-fab 85 lb pull behind witha buy it now of $39 plus $15 shipping. Couldn't remember how big mine is that I paid about the same money for but I think it is smaller.

Andy


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

i have the 175 lb brinley hardy like argee and duc.. i tried using it to spread sand and id did not work at all.. i also tried it with lime (not pellets) that did not work either.. i ended up stripping the gears... 

I use a drop seeder/spreader instead..


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know your budget, or the size of the area you are planning to do, but if you want stainless steel construction and excellent quality components, check out Earthway products:

http://www.earthway-outlet.com/?source=overture


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

I would also suggest staying with the 175 lb or larger if you go with the spreaders. Mainly because when you use pelletized material like I did in 50 lb bags, you want to fill the spreader up
and not have to stop and grab another bag. Especially if you are at the other end of your property. It just saves you time overall when the hopper is full longer....I had it down where a full 2 acres
was done in 1 1/2 hours. The same time it took for me to mow basically. It really shouldnt cost too much more over the 125lb unit..

Ducati


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

I bought the 175# Brinly spreader today. Did anybody else have a time putting that sucker together??? I'm usually pretty darn good at slapping things together, but this thing aggravated the hell out of me!


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Tom,

Wait till you get the Sears/Agra Fab plug aerator..:argh:


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Angel,

Did you end up getting one? Details? Pics? Excuses?


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

What air pressure do you guys that have the Brinly 175 lb. spreader run in your tires? It seems as though the manual doesn't address that, unless I have overlooked it.

The tires came with about 10 lbs. pressure in them.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Tom,
> 
> Wait till you get the Sears/Agra Fab plug aerator..:argh: *


I think the biggest thing was I needed an extra pair of hands. Having to do work inside that big tub and holding something on the outside of the tub was almost difficult!  

My 5 year old son saw fit to hang out with Dad in the garage putting it together, but at that age... well, let's just say all he wanted to do was make off with the tools I was using.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CatDaddy _
> *Anyone have a recommendation on a pull behind spreader? Inexpensive would be best since I'll probably only use it 3-4 times a year to do weed & feed, etc.
> 
> I have one of those small hand-cranked jobs from when I had to re-seed part of the yard after some septic work, but I can't imagine doing an acre with it. :dazed:
> ...


Having owned 2 other broadcast spreaders, I can say that I just haven't had any luck whatsoever with a cheap broadcast spreader past about 2 seasons. Their gearing is cheap, and they just don't hold up.

This is why I decided to bite the bullet and purchase a heavy duty model this time. 

I think it all depends on how much spreading you need to do, and how often you're going to use it. With me, I maintain an acre and a half yard, plus I use it for my garden preparation and other sundry things.


----------



## CatDaddy (May 30, 2004)

I've narrowed my search to the broadcast type. Even though I only have an acre now, I'll have 2 to keep up when we finally build the house. 
Lowe's has a 125# AgriFab for $148 + tax. 
(Sears has a similar, but seems to me cheaply built, for $171) 
HD has the 175# Brinley for $179 + tax. 
(Sears looks the same but it's $228)

The wife only wants to pay 40 bucks for the push model, and have me get out there & walk.  

How to get away with spending the $$...


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *What air pressure do you guys that have the Brinly 175 lb. spreader run in your tires? It seems as though the manual doesn't address that, unless I have overlooked it.
> 
> The tires came with about 10 lbs. pressure in them. *


That should not affect the air pressure in your tires.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *That should not affect the air pressure in your tires. *


You lost me. What should not affect the air pressure in my tires? I'm looking for recommended pressures for my size spreader, or pressures that are "comfortable" -- which minimize bounce of the spreader when towing with a load, etc.

I gues you got me a tad confused.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I would certainly put enough air in the tires to not bulge a lot when weighted down with a full 175 pound load. I'm guessing that around 15 psi would do. Check the manual. As to bouncing around while spreading, I've never driven that fast to cause bouncing except when spreading salt on the driveway/road, and there I wasn't going for a uniform spread, I was going for getting the job done in the least amount of time. The key to using ANY spreader is uniformity in settings and speed. When spreading fertilizer or seed. I travel slow enough that I don't have to change speed during the whole operation, so that every variable as to the density of the spread is minimized.


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I would certainly put enough air in the tires to not bulge a lot when weighted down with a full 175 pound load. I'm guessing that around 15 psi would do. Check the manual. *


Again, as my original post stated, the manual doesn't say. That's why I was asking.  

So, I'll try 15 lbs. and see what happens.


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Is there any max. pressure listed near the rim on the tire?

Mark


----------



## 911radioman (Jan 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *Is there any max. pressure listed near the rim on the tire?
> 
> Mark *


30 psi. No biggie. I'm gonna run 15 in it and see how it goes.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 911radioman _
> *You lost me. What should not affect the air pressure in my tires? I'm looking for recommended pressures for my size spreader, or pressures that are "comfortable" -- which minimize bounce of the spreader when towing with a load, etc.
> 
> I gues you got me a tad confused.  *


 Yes, and my answer was * "That should not affect the air pressure in your tires."*...

Pulling the spreader full or empty should not affect the air pressure in your tires.


----------

